#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-12
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> boas
<dcosta> BUGabundo,
<dcosta> tas ai ?
<dcosta> a cena da moody's  foi um fake ?
<dcosta> boas noites
<dcosta> posso remover os antigos kernel desta forma certo ?
<dcosta> sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.2x-xx-*
<dcosta> foi um exemplo
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-13
<CaZTro> ola
<dcosta> boo!
<dcosta> toca a acordar
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<dcosta> boas
<BUGabundo> BOAS NOITES CARAGU!
<dcosta> BUGabundo,
<dcosta> tás por ai ?
<dcosta> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     248130989 private/bounce
<dcosta> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     248131009 private/proxymap
<dcosta> é suposto aparecer no netstat certo
<dcosta> ?
<dcosta> pelos vistos tem a ver com os serviços que tenho a serem executados no server
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-14
<telnet> boas noites
<BUGabundo> EveNinG fRiendS of the daRK
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-15
<vilasboas> Boa tarde
<dcosta> viva
<dcosta> tá alguem por ai ?
<dcosta> YoBoY, xhaker  estão por ai ?
<dcosta> lindo !!! wincp no kubuntu .... ehhehe o dia tá a correr bem
<BUGabundo> evening!
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-17
<seith> boas pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<skorzen> boas noites
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<andre22> ola
<andre22> sou novo aqui
<andre22> podem-me ajudr
<andre22> numa coisa no ubuntu 12.04
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<andre22> ola
<andre22> podes me ajudar
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> duvido mas diz
<andre22> nao consigo esrever a password no cmd
<astroo-> de linux nao sei quase nada
<andre22> ubuntu
<andre22> 12.04
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<andre22> olaola
<andre22> preciso de ajuda
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Facebook scans chats and posts for criminal activity
<astroo-> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57471570-93/facebook-scans-chats-and-posts-for-criminal-activity/
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<newbie|2> hei algum tuga aqui-?
<newbie|2> boas tardes
<zuzu> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-14
<astroo-> Nations Buying as Hackers Sell Computer Flaws    https://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/14/world/europe/nations-buying-as-hackers-sell-computer-flaws.html?_r=0
<astroo-> fala de linux;  Intel In Bed with NSA   http://cryptome.org/2013/07/intel-bed-nsa.htm
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest36764> Oie
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-08
<rafael> Alguém ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> rafael o meu projeto que pode ser a melhor coisa para o mundo linux dos ultimos anos; http://social-real.hostyd.net/
<Guest62401> não consigo acc
<Guest62401> o que será que tá acontecendo ?
<Guest62401> agora sim
<Guest62401> conseguir ver
<astroo-> ok
<Guest62401> esse projeto é bem grande né
<Guest62401> vc não é do Brasil né
<astroo-> sou portugues em Portugal
<astroo-> e pensado em ser a maior e melhor coisa da net
<astroo-> mas a merda dos programadores nao ajudam praticamente nada
<astroo-> ate hoje so 4 tentaram
<Guest62401> hummm
<Guest62401> vc fala programador de software livre
<astroo-> sim
<Guest62401> ou programador em TI ?
<astroo-> sou so o inventor e gestor
<Guest62401> eu não entendo muito bem rs
<astroo-> o que?
<Guest62401> eu tenho apenas 3 anos de Linux
<Guest62401> e só sei programar pro meu uso
<astroo-> o #ubuntu-br e mais animado que este que e raro ter conversa
<astroo-> ok
<Guest62401> nunca conseguir entrar la
<astroo-> e grande alternativa e nada:
<astroo-> O Facebook está a deixá-lo deprimido? Saiba porque continua a usar a rede social   http://www.dinheirovivo.pt/Buzz/interior.aspx?content_id=4012466
<astroo-> regista o teu nick mas duvido que seja isso
<Guest62401> sempre que eu entro nunca tem ninguém falando
<astroo-> a noite e super raro
<astroo-> https://kiwiirc.com/client   tenta entrar por ai
<Guest62401> o que é isso ?
<astroo-> por acaso foi aqui que conheci o programador que fez mais pelo projeto
<astroo-> e web irc
<astroo-> basta escolheres 1 nick e o canal
<astroo-> estou sempre aqui ate ha 1 hora atras e 7 antes desta
<astroo-> ate a proxima
<astroo-> e regista o nick
<astroo-> #LinuxAjuda   esse tambem e sobre linux
<Guest62401> o_O
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<p0int> boas astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-12
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-07-17
<astroo--> Ubuntu user forums hack leaks millions of user details  http://www.itnews.com.au/news/ubuntu-user-forums-hack-leaks-millions-of-user-details-430954
#ubuntu-pt 2017-07-11
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-07-16
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> faz 2 anos que nao via tanto pessoal aqui
